# Why is my hamster doing this?



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I have a wheel that attach on the outside of the cage. He LOVES to run in his wheel.
But two mornings in a row now I have come down to find he has absolutely stuffed it with sawdust! So much so yesterday that when I took the front of the wheel off, I had to poke it to get it out as it was so full it would not fall out!

Why? 

He has also taken all of his bedding out of his house, which he now uses as a store room, and has made a heap in the corner.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

One of mine does the same thing! stuffs his wheel full of sawdust lol and one in the other cage often takes all his bedding out of his house and puts it all in his wheel - and then tries to run round the wheel!:lol: I think they just like to change things up a bit - wouldnt worry


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> One of mine does the same thing! stuffs his wheel full of sawdust lol and *one in the other cage often takes all his bedding out of his house and puts it all in his wheel - and then tries to run round the wheel!*:lol: I think they just like to change things up a bit - wouldnt worry


Rilo used to do this 

i agree with suzy, think they just like to make it how they want it 

maybe hes taken all of the bedding from his house so he can spread out more?!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

metame said:


> Rilo used to do this
> 
> i agree with suzy, think they just like to make it how they want it
> 
> maybe hes taken all of the bedding from his house so he can spread out more?!


They are funny arent they :lol: one of mine often also takes his food in his wheel and tries to run on it with all his food pmsl! makes a right bloody racket :lol:


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

Sandy used to nest in one. I had to leave one of the dwarf wheels in for her although it was too small for her to run on. She stuffed it with shavings and bedding and used to love to sleep there.


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

Luna uses her wheel as a toilet, while she is running in it!  

She moved all her food into her tubes last night, then moved half of it into the penthouse. She then blocked up the tube with bedding... Odd creature!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

PurpleCrow said:


> Luna uses her wheel as a toilet, while she is running in it!
> 
> She moved all her food into her tubes last night, then moved half of it into the penthouse. She then blocked up the tube with bedding... Odd creature!


:lol: they are funny creatures arent they!:lol:


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> :lol: they are funny creatures arent they!:lol:


They certainly are, I'd forgotten just how funny there are to watch :lol: Luna climbed into the top of her climbing frame last night then fell off it :lol: She also tried pouching the water bottle spout : :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

PurpleCrow said:


> They certainly are, I'd forgotten just how funny there are to watch :lol: Luna climbed into the top of her climbing frame last night then fell off it :lol: *She also tried pouching the water bottle spout *: :lol:


:lol::lol::lol:

classic!


(on another note that reads like something that should be in adult!)


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

metame said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> classic!
> 
> ...


It did look rude :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

PurpleCrow said:


> It did look rude :lol::lol::lol:


:thumbup:.


----------



## Lilleyandhammond (Jan 6, 2011)

One of my dwarfs the other day started taking her bedding out of the little house and stuffing it in the jam jar I used for a toilet, her sister wasn't too impressed when she realised all the bedding had been taken whilst she was trying to sleep. Very funny little things.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

PurpleCrow said:


> They certainly are, I'd forgotten just how funny there are to watch :lol: Luna climbed into the top of her climbing frame last night then fell off it :lol: She also tried pouching the water bottle spout : :lol:


:lol::lol::lol::lol::thumbup:


----------

